# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  '60s music appreciation thread

## anonymid

Share and discuss your favorite '60s music here!

----------


## anonymid

One of my all-time favorites:

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## CityofAngels

I could spend years posting 60s music.

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## brighter



----------


## Anteros



----------


## JesusChild

A Cliche answer but of course The Beatles, I like that song you posted by The Drifters up on the Roof, I like that song from the Zombies Care of Cell 44,





 
I love any song that comes out of the 60's I grew up on Jazz, 60's, 70's and 80's music.

A Cliche answer but of course The Beatles, I like that song you posted by The Drifters up on the Roof, I like that song from the Zombies Care of Cell 44, 








 

I love any song that comes out of the 60's I grew up on Jazz, 60's, 70's and 80's music.

*[Mod edit - Video links fixed]*

----------


## Anteros



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## Hannahstrange

I LOVE SAM COOKE SO MUCH. YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW! This is one of the best.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Whats the 60s without the Doors and Jim Morrison, they started in 1965 and made a big gigantic splash in Rock N Roll with this song in extended version, Light my Fire

----------


## est



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

*Velvet Underground - Lisa Says live (1969)*

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

> 



^
She seems so...........happy!!!

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Velvet Underground - After Hours*
One, two, three
If you close the door, the night could last forever
Leave the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and theyÂ´re having such fun
I wish it could happen to me
But if you close the door, IÂ´d never have to see the day again

If you close the door, the night could last forever
Leave the wine glass out and drink a toast to never
Oh, someday I know someone will look into my eyes 
And say hello -youÂ´re my very special one-
But if you close the door IÂ´d never have to see the day again

Dark party bars
Shiny Cadillac cars
And the people on the subways and trains
Looking gray in the rain
As they stand disarrayed
Oh but people look well in the dark

And if you close the door the night could last forever
Leave the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and theyÂ´re having such fun
I wish it could happen to me
`Cause if you close the door IÂ´d never have to see the day again,
I'd never have to see the day again, once more,
IÂ´d never have to see the day again







*The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane
Standing on the corner,*
Suitcase in my hand
Jack is in his corset, and jane is her vest,
And me Im in a rocknroll band hah!
Ridin in a stutz bear cat, jim
You know, those were different times!
Oh, all the poets they studied rules of verse
And those ladies, they rolled their eyes

Sweet jane! whoa! sweet jane, oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Ill tell you something
Jack, he is a banker
And jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their monies, ha
And when, when they come home from work
Oh, sittin down by the fire, oh!
The radio does play
The classical music there, jim
The march of the wooden soldiers
All you protest kids
You can hear jack say, get ready, ah

Sweet jane! come on baby! sweet jane! oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Some people, they like to go out dancing
And other peoples, they have to work, just watch me now!
And theres even some evil mothers
Well theyre gonna tell you that everything is just dirt
Yknow that, women, never really faint
And that villains always blink their eyes, woo!
And that, yknow, children are the only ones who blush!
And that, life is just to die!
And, everyone who ever had a heart
They wouldnt turn around and break it
And anyone who ever played a part
Oh wouldnt turn around and hate it!

Sweet jane! whoa-oh-oh! sweet jane! sweet jane!

Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when he smiles
Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when she smiles
La lala lala la, la lala lala la
Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane







*The Velvet Underground - What goes on (1969)*

----------


## Tinkerbell

Stone Poneys - Different Drum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

*Leonard Cohen - Suzanne*
Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river
You can hear the boats go by
You can spend the night beside her
And you know that she's half crazy
But that's why you want to be there
And she feeds you tea and oranges
That come all the way from China
And just when you mean to tell her
That you have no love to give her
Then she gets you on her wavelength
And she lets the river answer
That you've always been her lover
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that she will trust you
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.
And Jesus was a sailor
When he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching
From his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain
Only drowning men could see him
He said "All men will be sailors then
Until the sea shall free them"
But he himself was broken
Long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone
And you want to travel with him
And you want to travel blind
And you think maybe you'll trust him
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand
And she leads you to the river
She is wearing rags and feathers
From Salvation Army counters
And the sun pours down like honey
On our lady of the harbour
And she shows you where to look
Among the garbage and the flowers
There are heroes in the seaweed
There are children in the morning
They are leaning out for love
And they will lean that way forever
While Suzanne holds the mirror
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that you can trust her
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.








*Leonard Cohen - Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye*
*I loved you in the morning, our kisses deep and warm,*
*your hair upon the pillow like a sleepy golden storm,
yes, many loved before us, I know that we are not new,
in city and in forest they smiled like me and you,
but now it's come to distances and both of us must try,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.

I'm not looking for another as I wander in my time,
walk me to the corner, our steps will always rhyme
you know my love goes with you as your love stays with me,
it's just the way it changes, like the shoreline and the sea,
but let's not talk of love or chains and things we can't untie,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.

I loved you in the morning, our kisses deep and warm,
your hair upon the pillow like a sleepy golden storm,
yes many loved before us, I know that we are not new,
in city and in forest they smiled like me and you,
but let's not talk of love or chains and things we can't untie,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.*

*




*








*




*

----------


## metamorphosis

*
Leonard Cohen - Sisters of Mercy
*O the sisters of mercy they are not 
Departed or gone, 
They were waiting for me when I thought 
That I just can't go on, 
And they brought me their comfort 
And later they brought me this song. 
O I hope you run into them 
You who've been traveling so long. 

Yes, you who must leave everything 
That you cannot control; 
It begins with your family, 
But soon it comes round to your soul. 
Well, I've been where you're hanging 
I think I can see how you're pinned. 
When you're not feeling holy, 
Your loneliness says that you've sinned. 

Well they lay down beside me 
I made my confession to them. 
They touched both my eyes 
And I touched the dew on their hem. 
If your life is a leaf 
That the seasons tear off and condemn 
They will bind you with love 
That is graceful and green as a stem. 

When I left they were sleeping, 
I hope you run into them soon. 
Don't turn on the light 
You can read their address by the moon; 
And you won't make me jealous 
If I hear that they sweeten your night 
We weren't lovers like that 
And besides it would still be all right 
We weren't lovers like that 
And besides it would still be all right.





*
*

*
Leonard Cohen - So long, Marianne [Studio Version]*
Come over to the window, my little darling,
I'd like to try to read your palm.
I used to think I was some kind of Gypsy boy
Before I let you take me home.

Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began
To laugh and cry and cry and laugh about it all again.

Well you know that I love to live with you,
But you make me forget so very much.
I forget to pray for the angels
And then the angels forget to pray for us.

Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

We met when we were almost young
Deep in the green lilac park.
You held on to me like I was a crucifix,
As we went kneeling through the dark.

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

Your letters they all say that you're beside me now.
Then why do I feel alone?
I'm standing on a ledge and your fine spider web
Is fastening my ankle to a stone.

Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

For now I need your hidden love.
I'm cold as a new razor blade.
You left when I told you I was curious,
I never said that I was brave.

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

Oh, you are really such a pretty one.
I see you've gone and changed your name again.
And just when I climbed this whole mountainside,
To wash my eyelids in the rain!

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------

